# EA-Kunden versammelt euch!



## kloppe (2. September 2008)

für alle die im eastore besellt haben. hat jemand von euch schon seine codes für open beta per mail erhalten?
hab noch nichts und schieb schon panik deswegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euroxfighter (2. September 2008)

Also ich hab auch bei ea bestellt und mach mir bis Sonntag erstmal keinen Kopf dadrum... Sonntag is imho eu-betaphase 3 (ersatz für openbeta) und insofern....

Oder seh ich das jetzt vollkommen falsch?


----------



## Rhina (2. September 2008)

kloppe schrieb:


> für alle die im eastore besellt haben. hat jemand von euch schon seine codes für open beta per mail erhalten?
> hab noch nichts und schieb schon panik deswegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich hab noch nix... aber Panik werde ich deswegen erst am Samstag schieben.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Also Panik schieben ist erst angebracht, wenn ihr am 7.9 in der Früh keinen Code in eurem Postfach findet...mein Tipp: Saugt euch den Client, macht bis dahin ein bisschen Rechnervorbereitung (Mal wieder die Festplatte defragmentieren, vielleicht mal Treiberupdate, oder System neu aufsetzen) und beruhigt euch, wie gesagt, es geht erst am 7ten los ... und Ich bin sicher, EA wird bis zum letzten Moment warten mit dem Verschicken der Codes, nämlich dann wenn alle POs verkauft wurden =)


----------



## DeAm0n24 (2. September 2008)

Die Woche is noch lang, bis Sonntag kann noch viel passieren.

Am Sonntag morgen, wenn noch keine E-Mail von EA da is, schieb ich Panik ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. September 2008)

yeah mein client is heute auch feddig geworden ^^

ich mach mir auch kein kopf drum... is ja noch Zeit
und wenn ses verpennen  ENTSCHÄDIGUNG FTW


----------



## Manic2320 (2. September 2008)

Ich denk den Key wirst bekommen wenn man ihn auch irgendwo eingeben kann.


----------



## kloppe (2. September 2008)

euroxfighter schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch bei ea bestellt und mach mir bis Sonntag erstmal keinen Kopf dadrum... Sonntag is imho eu-betaphase 3 (ersatz für openbeta) und insofern....
> 
> Oder seh ich das jetzt vollkommen falsch?


 das siehste richtig. aber ihr habt bis jetz alle nur die bestellbestätigung als mail, right?dann bin ich ja beruhigt...


----------



## euroxfighter (2. September 2008)

kloppe schrieb:


> das siehste richtig. aber ihr habt bis jetz alle nur die bestellbestätigung als mail, right?dann bin ich ja beruhigt...



Die Bestätigung find ich grad gar nicht in meinen Mails, kann mich aber einloggen und...

**********

Hm, scheint wohl doch schon da zu sein...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. September 2008)

Nimm das Bild raus


----------



## Pente (2. September 2008)

euroxfighter schrieb:


> Die Bestätigung find ich grad gar nicht in meinen Mails, kann mich aber einloggen und...
> 
> **********
> 
> Hm, scheint wohl doch schon da zu sein...



Das war definitiv nicht lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst deine Forenpause ja nutzen um das Wetter draußen zu geniesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keeris (2. September 2008)

hm also ich schieb keine Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab im Gamestop so nen Openbetazugang für 5 euro gekauft ^^
Dann ist mir eingefallen, dass ich ja doch bei EA bestellen könnte, haben wir dann auch gemacht, sammelbestellung gleich mal annen Kumpel weitergeleitet. Als der dann bestellt hat, hat die seite gelagged , 3 mal Seitenladenfehler.
Dann gings doch.
Aber am lustigsten war dann, als er das abgehobene geld gesehn hat, das waren statt 250 euro 650!euro , wegen dem Ladefehler. Naja musst er halt bei der Hotline anrufen und das klären, lustig fand ichs trotzdem^^


----------



## Derigon (2. September 2008)

2.9.08 - 15:43:08 - Kein OB Key von EA erhalten


----------



## Navidgirnuod (2. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> (Mal wieder die Festplatte defragmentieren, vielleicht mal Treiberupdate, oder System neu aufsetzen) und beruhigt euch, wie gesagt, es geht erst am 7ten los ...



Defragmentieren natürlich nur wenn ihr Kein Windows 2000/Xp/Vista habt ansonsten AUF KEINEN FALL MACHEN!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Statt system neu aufzusetzen empfehle ich ein Scan mit Spybot, Adaware, Kaspersky und (mein unheimlicher geheimtipp) CCleaner!!!

Keine Betatreiber vor allem für Grafikkarten installieren is auch nen guter Rat! MFG ich bin ma gespannt ob die sich dran halten um es am 7. losgeht

ich will garkeine beta spielen damit dann 7 tage später (ja am 14.9 gehen die final server an den start) meine Chars löschen zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Defragmentieren natürlich nur wenn ihr Kein Windows 2000/Xp/Vista habt ansonsten AUF KEINEN FALL MACHEN!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Äh? Was?


----------



## Derigon (2. September 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Defragmentieren natürlich nur wenn ihr Kein Windows 2000/Xp/Vista habt ansonsten AUF KEINEN FALL MACHEN!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach ich unter Vista regelmäßig..nur so hält mein System schon seit über 9 monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ich will garkeine beta spielen damit dann 7 tage später (ja am 14.9 gehen die final server an den start) meine Chars löschen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man sich unsicher über die Klasse ist, die man spielen möchte finde ich Beta genial. Man hat Zeit die richtige zu finden ohne zu sehr ins Hintertreffen zu geraten, GERADE weil ja alles gewiped wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (2. September 2008)

Die Keys werden am 6.9. per email verschickt
Wurde auch schon in anderen Threads geschrieben 

SuFu ftw

ps: der Thread war vor ca 1-2 std auf der war.buffed startseite zu sehen


----------



## Reliq (2. September 2008)

Die Keys vom EA-Store bekommen ALLE die es dort bestellt haben am 06.09.08.

Habe heute beim Kundendienst von EA Store angerufen und dort nachgefragt, also kein grund um Panik zu schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Reli


----------



## Lurgg (2. September 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Die Keys vom EA-Store bekommen ALLE die es dort bestellt haben am 06.09.08.
> 
> Habe heute beim Kundendienst von EA Store angerufen und dort nachgefragt, also kein grund um Panik zu schieben
> 
> ...



stimmt, war dein thread vorhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte kb ihn extra rauszusuchen für leute die zu faul sind sufu zu benutzen :]


----------



## Derigon (2. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> stimmt, war dein thread vorhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dieser Thread existierte schon bevor einige dieses Datum gepostet haben...nur halt nicht in diesen Thread

Nicht immer so voreilig urteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (2. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Dieser Thread existierte schon bevor einige dieses Datum gepostet haben...nur halt nicht in diesen Thread
> 
> Nicht immer so voreilig urteilen
> 
> ...



egal ein Sufu ftw hilft manchma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. September 2008)

Ich habe einmal eine Frage zu der Bestellung bei EA - da steht ja "Liefermethode: Digital" - ich bekomme aber trotzdem eine DVD-Box nach Hause, oder? 
Ich bin mir zu 90% sicher, denn ich glaube nicht das die das 63 starke handbuch per PDF liefern wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaiwanischesZwergkaninchen (2. September 2008)

Das heist am 6.9 verschicken sie die key's und ab den 7.9kann ich zocken?? Dachte ab Samstag geht es los!!

Ps: kann mir jemand per pm ne Nachricht schicken wo ich den client schonmal downloaden kan??


----------



## Reliq (2. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal eine Frage zu der Bestellung bei EA - da steht ja "Liefermethode: Digital" - ich bekomme aber trotzdem eine DVD-Box nach Hause, oder?
> Ich bin mir zu 90% sicher, denn ich glaube nicht das die das 63 starke handbuch per PDF liefern wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NEIN...du bekommst keine DVD-Box nachhause gelifert
und auch kein Handbuch...es ist eine REINE DIGITALE VERSION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Reli


----------



## mrlocus (2. September 2008)

nein, du bekommst nur den key per mail.


----------



## Zez (2. September 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> NEIN...du bekommst keine DVD-Box nachhause gelifert
> und auch kein Handbuch...es ist eine REINE DIGITALE VERSION
> 
> 
> ...


Echt? ._.
Dann gibts keine Beta für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (2. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Echt? ._.
> Dann gibts keine Beta für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso? Jeder EA-Store Kunde bekommt rechtzeitig alle Keys zugeschickt


----------



## Zez (2. September 2008)

Aber mir ist ein PCbox mit 2 DvD's und ein echtes Handbuch lieber als die Beta, weswegen ich nun nicht bei EA vorbestelle, sondern bei Amazon - oder war der Post von Reliq nur Ironie? :/


----------



## Nulpin (2. September 2008)

Ne war keine Ironie ist voll Digital!!!
Ja jeden das seine....
Ich werde mir einfach später wenn es mal zum nice Price gibt die Dvds nachkaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euroxfighter (3. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Mach ich unter Vista regelmäßig..nur so hält mein System schon seit über 9 monaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



siehe dazu alt, gilt aber imho immer noch

Diese ganzen "Systemoptimierungen" sind größtenteils Bullshit... Ich mein, ich persönlich optimiere mein System auch, aber ein einmal wirklich gut kofiguriertes System muss man in der Regel nicht mehr vor jeder größeren Softwareintegration neu optimieren, säubern etc - Das große Problem ist dabei auch, dass man sich eher noch Teile des Betriebssystems kaputtoptimieren kann... Naja, egal... Ich bin nicht euer Admin, nur ein kleiner Anwendungsentwickler... Das soll auch nur einen Rat darstellen - keine Korrigierung oder "Besserwisserei".. Letztlich muss sowieso jeder selbst wissen, was er tut.. Ich kriege nur irgendwo die Krise, wenn ich von Leuten lese "dies und das Optimierungstool und dann noch 99 geile Registryhacks.. Neue geheime Tools und Möglichkeiten, die Microsoft verschweigt (yo -.-)"

lg...


----------



## Doerri (3. September 2008)

ich meld mich dann hier auch mal zu Wort. Ich habe mich mal wegen dem OB-Keyversand mit dem EA-Service in Verbindung gesetzt. Hier ein kleines Zitat aus der Antwortmail:

*"Den Downloadcode erhalten Sie erst am 06.09.2008, an dem Sie dann auch das Spiel herunterladen können inkl. aller nötigen Instruktionen."*

Des weiteren wird in der Bestellbestätigung auch eine Uhrzeit genannt. Zitat:

*"pre-ordered release date: Sat Sep 06 17:00:00 CDT 2008"*

Ich kenn mich mit den ganzen Zeitzonen nicht so aus, welche Uhrzeit haben wir denn bei *17:00 CDT* in Deutschland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße,
Dörri

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!


----------



## peebee (3. September 2008)

Doerri schrieb:


> ich meld mich dann hier auch mal zu Wort. Ich habe mich mal wegen dem OB-Keyversand mit dem EA-Service in Verbindung gesetzt. Hier ein kleines Zitat aus der Antwortmail:
> 
> *"Den Downloadcode erhalten Sie erst am 06.09.2008, an dem Sie dann auch das Spiel herunterladen können inkl. aller nötigen Instruktionen."*
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wäre das 0:00 h bei uns, die MESZ geht sieben Stunden vor.


----------



## SokarDW (3. September 2008)

sollte die hier sein:
http://www.weltzeituhr.com/laender/205_34.shtml


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Ich lese jetzt nicht ich frag einfach...hat noch keiner ne mail? und nocht wichtiger...bin ich die einzigste die sich nicht auf der EA store seite nach der momentanen lage der bestllung informieren kann weil man sich nicht einlogen kann?


----------



## DeAm0n24 (3. September 2008)

Ab und zu klappts mal mit dem Einloggen. Ich hab 2 Tage gebraucht, bis ich das erste mal eingeloggt war und das auch nur für 5 minuten oder so, dann hats mich gekickt .....
Kein Plan was die bei EA da machen ..


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Wasserpistolenduelle im Rechenzentrum würd ich mal annehmen =)

Ne, mal im Ernst, Panik ist fehl am Platz. Wenn ihr am 7ten in der Früh immer noch keine EMail von den Jungs habt, DANN wirds Zeit in Panik auszubrechen.


----------



## DeAm0n24 (3. September 2008)

Ich versuch mir das grad bildlich vorzustellen, also die Duelle. 
Ham die auch so Flaggen wie in WoW ? ^^


----------



## xmaggusx (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich lese jetzt nicht ich frag einfach...hat noch keiner ne mail? und nocht wichtiger...bin ich die einzigste die sich nicht auf der EA store seite nach der momentanen lage der bestllung informieren kann weil man sich nicht einlogen kann?



Also ich kann mich ohne Probleme anmelden:

Einfach oben auf "Kundendienst" klicken, dann auf "Anzeigen des Bestellverlaufs und der Bestelldaten" Dann da ganz unten nochmals auf "Anzeigen des Bestellverlaufs und der Bestelldaten" klicken, dann Einloggen --> Fertig


----------



## SokarDW (3. September 2008)

Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen Probleme mich im Store einzuloggen.
Atm scheints aber wieder zu gehen.


----------



## Valeriah (3. September 2008)

da kommt: ungültiges passwort!!

aber hey es ist defintiv korrekt, im ea downloader + im hilfecenter geht das einloggen nämlich...

ok es ging mal hier von der arbeit aus juhuuu ich glaubs ja gar nicht :-) und nichtmal "ungültiges passwort"



xmaggusx schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich ohne Probleme anmelden:
> 
> Einfach oben auf "Kundendienst" klicken, dann auf "Anzeigen des Bestellverlaufs und der Bestelldaten" Dann da ganz unten nochmals auf "Anzeigen des Bestellverlaufs und der Bestelldaten" klicken, dann Einloggen --> Fertig


----------



## Derigon (3. September 2008)

soweit ich weiß stellt EA zZ sein ganzen Community-System um, unter welches auch die EA-Store fällt...vllt kommt es aus dem Grund zu Problemen


----------



## Cressari (3. September 2008)

EA-Store-Kundendienst: Mal gehts, mal gehts nicht! Die scheinen das was "rumzubasteln"
Panik? Keine, denn hier wurde mehrmals erklärt, dass die Codes erst am 6.9. rausgehen!
Lieferung: Rein digital, keine Box, kein Handbuch, nix. Man wurde beim Bestellen explizit drauf hingewiesen, alles OK und korrekt. 

Was nicht OK ist, und was mich schon wieder ANKOTZT (nein, kein Wayne, hier gehts ums Prinzip) ist die Art und Weise der Information seitens EA! Bei der Bestellung habe ich per Paypal überwiesen, das Geld wurde auch recht schnell abgebucht. OK! Was kam, war eine Auftragsbestätigung per Email mit der Info, ANFANG September würde der Open Beta-Key (der ja nunmal bei der EA-Store-Bestellung inklusive ist) rausgeschickt. Dankbarerweise wissen wir nun von anderen hier, dass die Keys am 6.9 rausgeschickt werden. Nun, meine 50 Frösche haben se gern genommen, dann erwarte ich wenigstens eine Info-Mail von den Brüdern, dass der Key am 6.9. kommt und nicht schweigen im Walde. Sowas kotzt mich an, so eine altstalinistische Informationspolitik hatte ich 3 Jahre mit der Fa. Blizzard. IS doch logisch, wenn man 50 Euro abdrückt und nix in Händen hält als ne poplige Auftragsbestätigung, dass man dann etwas Panik bekommt. Wäre nicht dieser - und andere - Threads zu dem Thema erschienen, hätte ich dort sicher auch angerufen. 

Schwaches Bild und so geht man nicht mit Kunden um. Aber ich bin von amerikanischen Firmen nichts anderes gewöhnt. Irgendwie bereu ich da bestellt zu haben, aber wat solls. Hoffe alles klappt wenigstens am 6.9 und wenn nich, dann nich. Irgendwie schon kein Bock mehr auf die ganze Chose!


----------



## peebee (3. September 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Was nicht OK ist, und was mich schon wieder ANKOTZT (nein, kein Wayne, hier gehts ums Prinzip) ist die Art und Weise der Information seitens EA! Bei der Bestellung habe ich per Paypal überwiesen, das Geld wurde auch recht schnell abgebucht. OK! Was kam, war eine Auftragsbestätigung per Email mit der Info, ANFANG September würde der Open Beta-Key (der ja nunmal bei der EA-Store-Bestellung inklusive ist) rausgeschickt. Dankbarerweise wissen wir nun von anderen hier, dass die Keys am 6.9 rausgeschickt werden. Nun, meine 50 Frösche haben se gern genommen, dann erwarte ich wenigstens eine Info-Mail von den Brüdern, dass der Key am 6.9. kommt und nicht schweigen im Walde. Sowas kotzt mich an, so eine altstalinistische Informationspolitik hatte ich 3 Jahre mit der Fa. Blizzard. IS doch logisch, wenn man 50 Euro abdrückt und nix in Händen hält als ne poplige Auftragsbestätigung, dass man dann etwas Panik bekommt. Wäre nicht dieser - und andere - Threads zu dem Thema erschienen, hätte ich dort sicher auch angerufen.
> 
> Schwaches Bild und so geht man nicht mit Kunden um. Aber ich bin von amerikanischen Firmen nichts anderes gewöhnt. Irgendwie bereu ich da bestellt zu haben, aber wat solls. Hoffe alles klappt wenigstens am 6.9 und wenn nich, dann nich. Irgendwie schon kein Bock mehr auf die ganze Chose!


Kann Dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Habe gestern per GiroPay bezahlt, das Geld wurde natürlich sofort abgebucht. Die Bestätigungsemail kam aber erst sechs Stunden später. Und natürlich auch kein Wort davon, wann die Keys verschickt werden. Das war definitv mein erster und letzter Kauf im EA Store.


----------



## Derigon (3. September 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> IS doch logisch, wenn man 50 Euro abdrückt und nix in Händen hält als ne poplige Auftragsbestätigung, dass man dann etwas Panik bekommt.


öhm, nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Auftragsbestätigung hast du auf jeden Fall schonmal was greifbares und gesetzlich bindendes...also warum Panik?


----------



## Reliq (3. September 2008)

Naja, da ich ja wie schon in mehreren Posts gesagt, bei EA angerufen habe weil ich das auch wissen wollte wann die Key versendet werden habe ich auch noch folgende Info erhalten.

Der EA Store schickt die Keys garnicht raus, die Keys werden Laut Mitarbeiter vom EA Store direkt von GOA an den Kunden gesendet (so wurde es mir am Telefon gesagt).

Keine Ahnung warum die das nicht expliziet dem Kunden mitteilen..eventuell mangelnde Komunikation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cressari (3. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> öhm, nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gesetzlich bindendes? Öhm, ich will keinen Rechtsstreit, nur anständig informiert werden und ne reibungslose Auftragsabwicklung mit einer halbwegs zuverlässigen "Roadmap"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber "Panik" is das falsche Wort, da überzogen! Nennen wir es "kleinere Befürchtungen" die mit einer einfachen Infomail vom Tisch gewesen wären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (3. September 2008)

Die Keys werden schon rechtzeitig ankommen...
Aber wo genau steht bei euch in der Mail, dass die erst am Samstag verschickt werden. Da steht ja lediglich ein pre-ordered Date ?_?


----------



## Cressari (3. September 2008)

Kikolool schrieb:


> Die Keys werden schon rechtzeitig ankommen...
> Aber wo genau steht bei euch in der Mail, dass die erst am Samstag verschickt werden. Da steht ja lediglich ein pre-ordered Date ?_?



In der Mail steht gar nix drüber. Mehrere Leute, denen ich herzlich danke, haben hier und in anderen Threads gepostet dass die Keys am 6.9. kommen weil sie beim Saftladen EA angerufen haben!


----------



## Kikolool (3. September 2008)

Aha! Dann muss ich einigen Vorrednern zustimmen, dass so eine Informationspolitik echt inakzeptabel ist. Wenn sie es wissen, dann könnten sie es auch alles mitteilen. Gebe nämlich normalerweise nicht viel drauf, was "irgendwer von irgendwem" gehört hat.


----------



## Bussen (3. September 2008)

Ich wollte nochmal kurz ein anderes Thema anschneiden.
Also ich meine (weil ich in mindestens 10.000 Foren geguckt habe) dass man ein Paket mit dem Spiel und dem richtigen Spielecode bekommt , denn (und das stimmt auf jeden Fall) nach ca.5 Tagen (nach dem Headstart) wir dein Headstart Account gelöscht wenn du diesen nicht zu einem richtigen Account umwandelst.
Ich hab allerdings auch ne Frage ,  also im Warhammer Forum steht das der Headstart am 14ten losgeht ich dachte immer am 6ten an welchem Tag denn nun??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakenx (3. September 2008)

Es regen sich hier eindeutig wieder zu viele Leute auf.

Wenn in der Auftragsbestätigung "Anfang September" steht ist doch alles bestens. Der 06.09. ist bei mir immer noch anfang September.


----------



## Kikolool (3. September 2008)

Das stimmt aber wenn man das Datum genau weiß, warum sollte man es dann nicht allen sagen, sondern nur einigen, die anrufen?


----------



## Drakenx (3. September 2008)

Bussen schrieb:


> Ich wollte nochmal kurz ein anderes Thema anschneiden.
> Also ich meine (weil ich in mindestens 10.000 Foren geguckt habe) dass man ein Paket mit dem Spiel und dem richtigen Spielecode bekommt , denn (und das stimmt auf jeden Fall) nach ca.5 Tagen (nach dem Headstart) wir dein Headstart Account gelöscht wenn du diesen nicht zu einem richtigen Account umwandelst.
> Ich hab allerdings auch ne Frage ,  also im Warhammer Forum steht das der Headstart am 14ten losgeht ich dachte immer am 6ten an welchem Tag denn nun??
> 
> ...




Headstart für CE Besitzer ist der 14.09. - für die SE Besitzer am 15.09.
am 07.09. geht die "Open Beta" los.


----------



## Bussen (3. September 2008)

Ja da steht die Keys kommen am 6. September aber wann fbeginnt der Headstart.


----------



## Bussen (3. September 2008)

ach thx


----------



## Kurmo (3. September 2008)

Sollte die Openbeta erst am Sonntag um 17.00 CDT starten, beginnt sie bei uns erst Mitternachts (Montag).


----------



## Cressari (3. September 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Es regen sich hier eindeutig wieder zu viele Leute auf.
> 
> Wenn in der Auftragsbestätigung "Anfang September" steht ist doch alles bestens. Der 06.09. ist bei mir immer noch anfang September.



Bei mir nich aber etz wirds Haarspalterei und ich halt die Backen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (3. September 2008)

Kurmo schrieb:


> Sollte die Openbeta erst am Sonntag um 17.00 CDT starten, beginnt sie bei uns erst Mitternachts (Montag).



Ja... 8(


----------



## Doerri (3. September 2008)

Mensch ihr werdets doch sehen wann die Beta losgeht. Glaubt ihr die Server werden um exakt 0:00 hochgefahren und ihr könnt dann direkt spielen? Ich denke mir die komplette Anmeldeseite wird erstmal down sein, Keys nicht funktionieren, die Server laggen, der kommende Patch fehler machen usw.
Also ich bin froh wenn ich vor dem 15. (Headstart) überhaupt mal dazu komme, die OB zu spielen.

no panic, so lang ists ja auch nicht mehr ^^

Dörri


----------



## Derigon (3. September 2008)

meistens ist es sogar so, dass die Server 3-4 std früher oben sind damit sich das alles ein wenig entspannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hardcore Leute, die den ganzen Tag vorm PC hocken können schon spielen und erst später kommen die Leute dazu, die vom offiziellen Server-Up ausgehen. 

Somit sind dann Login und die Startgebiete nicht so extrem überlastet *g*


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Der Releasetag eines MMO's ist immer ein Highlight für mich.

Den Abend nehm ich mir echt frei...surf durch die Foren und beobachte einfach :-)


----------



## DieHexe (3. September 2008)

> VORBESTELLTE ARTIKEL
> 
> *Aufträge für Artikel, die noch nicht verfügbar sind, werden zum Erscheinungsdatum des Artikels durchgeführt.* Bei Artikeln, die heruntergeladen werden können, wird am Erscheinungsdatum des Artikels ein Download-Symbol neben dem Artikel angezeigt. Bei Versandartikeln erhältst du eine separate E-Mail-Benachrichtigung, sobald der Artikel am Erscheinungsdatum versendet wird.



aus der auftragsmail von es store...

dazu stand irgendwo das es am samstag den 6.9 um 17uhr startet


----------



## -RESTLESS- (3. September 2008)

DieHexe schrieb:


> aus der auftragsmail von es store...
> 
> dazu stand irgendwo das es am samstag den 6.9 um 17uhr startet



Für uns wäre es Samstag auf Sonntag 00.00 
Oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## Devil4u (3. September 2008)

Ich habe meine keys wegen der PreOrder schon seit Monaten rumliegen ;o)


----------



## Gorwar (3. September 2008)

echt so was kotz mich an: genauso wie bei Aoc und Fileplant. das war echt zum Kotzen und jetzt GoA und Ea Store . die haben das Geld angebucht aber man bekommt einfach nix.und in 3 Tage fängt Openbeta an ^^
Ich hoffe , dass die so schnell wie möglich mindestens bis Sonnabend die Keys rausschicken sonst will ich mein Geld zurück. Gesetzlich gesehen, ist es eindeutig Betrüg.
Ich lass mich echt nicht verarschen, wenn ich sogar zum Anwalt gehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (3. September 2008)

-RESTLESS- schrieb:


> Für uns wäre es Samstag auf Sonntag 00.00
> Oder täusche ich mich da ?



Denke mal schon..sollte man jedenfalls so verstehen..



Gorwar schrieb:


> echt so was kotz mich an: genauso wie bei Aoc und Fileplant. das war echt zum Kotzen und jetzt GoA und Ea Store . die haben das Geld angebucht aber man bekommt einfach nix.und in 3 Tage fängt Openbeta an ^^
> Ich hoffe , dass die so schnell wie möglich mindestens bis Sonnabend die Keys rausschicken sonst will ich mein Geld zurück. Gesetzlich gesehen, ist es eindeutig Betrüg.
> Ich lass mich echt nicht verarschen, wenn ich sogar zum Anwalt gehen soll
> 
> ...



Höre ich da etwa ein leises mimimimi?


----------



## Derigon (3. September 2008)

Gorwar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe , dass die so schnell wie möglich mindestens bis Sonnabend die Keys rausschicken sonst will ich mein Geld zurück. Gesetzlich gesehen, ist es eindeutig Betrüg.


Wo ist da Betrug? Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass man bei einer Preorder zahlt und erstmal keine Leistung bekommt...

und 2. ist "Anfang September" eine extrem dehnbare Floskel


----------



## Reliq (3. September 2008)

ich sehe es mal so...

01.09 - 10 oder 11.09 = Anfang September
11 oder 12.09 - ca 20.09 = mitte September
und alles andere = Ende September




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (3. September 2008)

man könnte es sogar noch weiter auf die Spitze treiben:

1.-15.9   -> Anfang September
16.-30.9 -> Ende September 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (3. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> man könnte es sogar noch weiter auf die Spitze treiben:
> 
> 1.-15.9   -> Anfang September
> 16.-30.9 -> Ende September
> ...



hehe. geb ich dir voll und ganz recht *gg*


----------



## Gorwar (3. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Wo ist da Betrug? Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass man bei einer Preorder zahlt und erstmal keine Leistung bekommt...


 ist kein Betrug? was nutze ich mir wenn die erst am 10. September die keys rausgeben wenn beta am 6te schon angefangen hat ?
Ich verzichte auf DVD-Box und.. damit ich an Beta teilnehmen kann sonst kann ich bei Amazon bestellen oder.. direkt von Laden kaufen.
Man bestellt bei Ea Store damit man an Open beta und.. teilnehmen kann( pünktlich) und nicht ein Tag vor wenn Beta geclosed wird


----------



## Yiraja (3. September 2008)

oh man was macht ihr euch son streß wenns losgeht dann gehts los chillt ma^^


----------



## Derigon (3. September 2008)

Gorwar schrieb:


> ist kein Betrug?  was nutze ich mir wenn die erst am 10. september die keys rausgeben wenn beta am 6te schon angefangen hat ?
> Ich verzichte auf DVD-Box  und..  damit ich an Beta teilnehmen kann sonst kann ich bei Amazon bestellen oder.. direkt von Laden kaufen.
> Man betellt bei Ea Store damit man an Opn beta und.. teilnehmen kann( pünktlich) und nicht ein Tag vor wenn Beta geclosed wird



Dem entnehme ich, dass du GENAU weißt, dass du auf jeden Fall erst nach dem Start der OB deine Keys bekommen wirst und nicht wie mittlerweile bekannt sein dürfte an 6.9. ; also VOR dem Beginn der Beta.

Wenn du das so genau weißt, dann unterstüze ich dich vollkommen in deiner Behauptung, dass es Betrug ist...wenn nicht sind das haltlose Spekulationen und unnötige Panikmache vor etwas, dass noch eintreten muss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (3. September 2008)

-RESTLESS- schrieb:


> Für uns wäre es Samstag auf Sonntag 00.00
> Oder täusche ich mich da ?


Ja, Du täuscht Dich. Die OpenBeta startet am 7. September um 17 h US-Sommerzeit, das ist 24 h bei uns, also die nacht von Sonntag auf Montag. Am 6. September verschickt EA (angeblich) die mails mit den Codes und die Accounterstellung startet.


----------



## Mirakel (3. September 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Ja, Du täuscht Dich. Die OpenBeta startet am 7. September um 17 h US-Sommerzeit, das ist 24 h bei uns, also die nacht von Sonntag auf Montag. Am 6. September verschickt EA (angeblich) die mails mit den Codes und die Accounterstellung startet.


argh damn nochn tag länger, voller qualen und langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorwar (3. September 2008)

Ich möchte hier kein Panik machen. aber ich hasse das: man Bezahlt und das Geld ist weg und man bekommt nicht mal ein richtige E-mail. das einzige das wir wissen: "Die keys werden Anfang September rausgeschickt" naja und wie du da geschrieben hat bis 15te ist noch Anfang September.
warum sind die beim Geld abbuchen so pünktlich aber wenn es um Ware geht. na egal


----------



## Nimophelio (3. September 2008)

Kann man mit dem Beta Client auch die Final Versi spieln?
Wenn ja lad ich mir jetzt Beta auch wenn ich net drin bin^^


----------



## Derigon (3. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem Beta Client auch die Final Versi spieln?
> Wenn ja lad ich mir jetzt Beta auch wenn ich net drin bin^^



jup kann man, der patcht sich dann zur Release auf die richtige Version


----------



## Reliq (3. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem Beta Client auch die Final Versi spieln?
> Wenn ja lad ich mir jetzt Beta auch wenn ich net drin bin^^



www.war-europe.com da steht alles was du wissen musst in den new als bekannt gegeben wurde das der client zum download verfügbar ist.


----------



## Kranak90 (3. September 2008)

Also irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die für uns die Open Beta genau zum selben Zeitpunkt endet wie in den USA obwohl wir erst später einsteigen durften.


----------



## Derigon (3. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die für uns die Open Beta genau zum selben Zeitpunkt endet wie in den USA obwohl wir erst später einsteigen durften.



naja...wenn die OB-Server im Amiland stehen wird das sicher so sein oder du spielst die Nacht durch...

sollten wir aber exklusiv auf europäischen Servern die OB spielen dürfen, könnte es sogar sein, dass wird nach Ortszit behandelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirel (3. September 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Ja, Du täuscht Dich. Die OpenBeta startet am 7. September um 17 h US-Sommerzeit, das ist 24 h bei uns, also die nacht von Sonntag auf Montag. Am 6. September verschickt EA (angeblich) die mails mit den Codes und die Accounterstellung startet.




in meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht 

pre-ordered release date: Sat Sep 06 17:00:00 CDT 2008

das heist es ist Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht dieses WE für Mitteleuropäer - also sollten wir alle schon Sonntag spielen können


----------



## DieHexe (3. September 2008)

> INFORMATIONEN ZU DEINER BESTELLUNG
> 
> Auftragsnummer: 4896xxxxxx
> Auftragsdatum: 28. August 2008
> ...



so bei mir auch aber ob sonntag? also ich verstehe damit samstags scho


*edit*
okey nach kurzem gogglen fand ich dies



> Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning| FFI 03.09.08 11:04
> 
> ...Ab dem 07. September soll dann endlich der offene Betatest für Beta-Veteranen und Vorbesteller starten.



http://www.gamona.de/games/warhammer-onlin...ews,923548.html


----------



## peebee (3. September 2008)

Mirel schrieb:


> in meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht
> 
> pre-ordered release date: Sat Sep 06 17:00:00 CDT 2008
> 
> das heist es ist Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht dieses WE für Mitteleuropäer - also sollten wir alle schon Sonntag spielen können


Das habe ich in meiner Bestätigung auch stehen, aber ich vermute mal, daß man ab diesem Zeitpunkt den Client via EA Store/EA Download Manager laden kann. Andererseits besteht ja vielleicht auch die Möglichkeit, daß die für Europa bestimmten Server um 17 h CDT gestartet werden, was ja rein rechnerisch am 7. September unserer Zeit wäre.

Insgesamt erinnert die überaus schlechte Kommunikation schon irgendwie an Blizzard, da sollte schleunigst was dran geändert werden.


----------



## Jehova (3. September 2008)

17 Uhr Central Daylight Time dürfte bei uns 23 Uhr sein. Sollte die genannte Uhrzeit tatsächlich der Start der open beta sein, spricht doch alles für 
ne Nachtschicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (3. September 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> 17 Uhr Central Daylight Time dürfte bei uns 23 Uhr sein. Sollte die genannte Uhrzeit tatsächlich der Start der open beta sein, spricht doch alles für
> ne Nachtschicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sowieso. Glücklicherweise ist es Wochenende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (3. September 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> 17 Uhr Central Daylight Time dürfte bei uns 23 Uhr sein. Sollte die genannte Uhrzeit tatsächlich der Start der open beta sein, spricht doch alles für
> ne Nachtschicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht ganz...

CDT ist UTC -6std 
wir sind jedoch UTC +1std

= 7std unterschied -> bei uns 24 Uhr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byrok (4. September 2008)

hab auch noch keine codes ... aber wie schon oft genug gesagt wurde: client inst. und mal die ersten 9 gig´s saugen und installieren - rechner wenig auf vordermann bringen (dx/grafiktreiber usw.) und bis SA abend oder SO morgens gemütlich mit einem kühlen bierchen im sessel sitzen und dann erst PANIK bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byrok (4. September 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> 17 Uhr Central Daylight Time dürfte bei uns 23 Uhr sein....



stimmt


----------



## Black83 (4. September 2008)

geht normal pennen und wenn ihr aufwacht gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man brauch sich deswegen nicht die schlafzeiten kaputtmachen...wird eh laggen wie sau :>


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Bei einem 9 Millionen Euro Server-Park gehe ich nicht von Lags aus...
Und Server wirds auch genug geben. Was manche hier für einen Quatsch erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (4. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Bei einem 9 Millionen Euro Server-Park gehe ich nicht von Lags aus...
> Und Server wirds auch genug geben. Was manche hier für einen Quatsch erzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schonmal WoW gespielt? Oder meinst Du, Blizzard hat Server für 5 € gekauft? Bei einem solchen Ansturm, wie es ihn garrantiert geben wird, wird zuerst die Accountverwaltung zusammenbrechen und dann irgendwann der/die Login-Server. Und mit einem Ping von 100 oder weniger würde ich auch nicht rechnen. Das war bislang bei jedem Release, bzw. jedem großen Beta-Test so.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

WoW Server kacken ab, wenn 150 Mann einen Raid auf OG machen und es laggt spürbar.
WAR laggt keineswegs, wenn sich 300 Mann auf einem Schlachtfeld tümmeln. WoW != WAR.

Ich sage weiterhin, dass es nicht laggen wird, und dass sowohl die Accounterstellung sowie die Server nicht wegen der MEnge an Spielern Probleme haben werden. Accounterstellung wird voraussichtlich heute freigeschaltet, da werden wir es ja das erste mal sehen können.


----------



## Emilyy (4. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> WoW Server kacken ab, wenn 150 Mann einen Raid auf OG machen und es laggt spürbar.
> WAR laggt keineswegs, wenn sich 300 Mann auf einem Schlachtfeld tümmeln. WoW != WAR.
> 
> Ich sage weiterhin, dass es nicht laggen wird, und dass sowohl die Accounterstellung sowie die Server nicht wegen der MEnge an Spielern Probleme haben werden. Accounterstellung wird voraussichtlich heute freigeschaltet, da werden wir es ja das erste mal sehen können.


 So ein Quatsch woher willst denn das wissen und komme mir jetz nicht mit closed Beta und so.
Wenn du mir erzählen willst das du bei der CB einmal Lagfrei gespielt hast lach Ich.Und ja Ich weiss die Programme im hintergrund aber da waren auch nich viele täglich on also ruhige Kugel und nicht soweit rauslehnen aus dem Fenster.Und ja Ich war auch in der CB.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Was du jetzt wieder bheauptest...
Es gab eine Zeit, da hat es extrem gelaggt, Castverzögerungen etc. Das ist aber 4 Monate her.
Schau dir die Buffed-Beta-Show 5 an, dort sind wir im Düsterberg. Sieht es da nach Lags aus?
WAR ist in den letzten Phasen immer lagfrei gewesen, wenn du etwas anderes behauptest sind es Trolling Versuche.

Jeder, der sich selbst überzeugen will, soll sich die letzten Videos, die rauskamen angucken, da gibt's einfach keine Laggs...

Edit: Zu der Aussage mit den 300 Mann... Ich hab schon mit sovielen im RvR gespielt, 150 pro Seite, ein ausgerufenes RvR-Event. Tut mir ja für dich Leid, wenn dir das Spiel net gefällt, aber vebreit hier keinen Quatsch -.-


----------



## Emilyy (4. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Was du jetzt wieder bheauptest...
> Es gab eine Zeit, da hat es extrem gelaggt, Castverzögerungen etc. Das ist aber 4 Monate her.
> Schau dir die Buffed-Beta-Show 5 an, dort sind wir im Düsterberg. Sieht es da nach Lags aus?
> WAR ist in den letzten Phasen immer lagfrei gewesen, wenn du etwas anderes behauptest sind es Trolling Versuche.
> ...




Mach Ich auch nicht Ich gehe von meinen  Erfahrungen aus und die waren nunmal so .Und Ich habe CE bestellt da Ich das Spiel gelungen finde bloss mit einigen Fehler das ist aber klar am anfang.Ich hab halt nicht nur die Warhammer Brille auf wie manch anderer.Nun ist es gut hoffen das es ein gelungener Start wird Ich werde auf jedenfall am 14ten auf dem Schlachtfeld stehen mit oder ohne lagg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bend333R (4. September 2008)

Ich möchte ein Konto!


----------



## SokarDW (4. September 2008)

Dann geh zur Bank!

sry musste sein ^^

Bleibt doch mal ruhig, es is doch noch Zeit.
Die Server laufen euch nicht weg, wenn sie einmal stehen.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Emilyy schrieb:


> Ich hab halt nicht nur die Warhammer Brille auf wie manch anderer.


Das lass ich so nicht stehen...
Da ich weiß, dass deine letzten Erfahrungen mit der Beta von WAR schon lange zurückliegen, kann ich ja jetzt auch behaupten, dass T4 Content noch garnicht getestet ist. So war es nämlich vor dem AoC Release, als wir beide AoC und WAR -Beta Accounts getauscht haben.

Lags sind kein Thema mehr, dafür brauchte man keine Warhammer Brille in der Beta. Du hast es ja leider nicht mehr erleben können...
Und nun Schluss, das Thema ist durch...


----------



## peebee (4. September 2008)

LoD_Lari will scheinbar nicht verstehen, daß wir uns alle einen reibungslosen Spielstart wünschen, es aber bezweifeln. So wie es in allen Videos, die es bislang gibt, ausschaut, lief/läuft das Spiel nirgends ohne Lags. Das mag sicherlich an der Performance des Beta-Clients liegen, aber die Erfahrung lehrt, daß es am Release-Tag nicht anders sein wird. Gegen den Ansturm kommt kein Server an.


----------



## Emilyy (4. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das lass ich so nicht stehen...
> Da ich weiß, dass deine letzten Erfahrungen mit der Beta von WAR schon lange zurückliegen, kann ich ja jetzt auch behaupten, dass T4 Content noch garnicht getestet ist. So war es nämlich vor dem AoC Release, als wir beide AoC und WAR -Beta Accounts getauscht haben.
> 
> Lags sind kein Thema mehr, dafür brauchte man keine Warhammer Brille in der Beta. Du hast es ja leider nicht mehr erleben können...
> Und nun Schluss, das Thema ist durch...


 Da bist du wohl schlecht informiert da wir einen freundlichen Gildenmeister haben konnte Ich sehr wohl noch miterleben was passiert ist und somit auch da meine erfahrungen machen wie gesagt Ich hatte es so erlebt mehr kann Ich dazu nicht sagen und Ich gehe von einem guten spiel aus aber die Kritik von mir ist ja nicht so schlimm es geht einzig und allein nur das was ich und du erlebt haben. bei dir  hat es nicht gelaggt und bei mir schon.
Somit wird sich zeigen was der Server bringt und ja ich habe die Buffed show gesehen da war kein lagg aber wie gesagt habe ein Mittelklasse cpu und 30k Leitung und bei mir laggte es.Und jetz warten wir auf den start dann sehen wir ja.

Gruss
Biffo


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Klar versteh ich das. Aber wenn jemand behauptet, die Beta würde laggen, obwohl er sie seit AoC Release nur ab und zu auf Fremdaccounts spielen konnte... Was soll ich denn von dieser Aussage ernst nehmen?
Ich weiß, was die Beta-Server ausgehalten haben. Ich weiß, dass man sich für den Release einen neuen, großen Serverpark angeschafft hat.
Ich habe die WoW OG-Raid Situation miterlebt und und die WAR open RvR Situation sowieso. Daraus ziehe ich meine Schlüsse.
Die BetaServer in Amerika verkraften jetzt schon 2000 eingeloggte Spieler und mehr, also laufen die Server stabil. Ohne Beschwerden über Lags.

Und das mit der Accounterstellung hab ich auch schon gesagt: Wir werden heute sehr wahrscheinlich schlauer.


----------



## Derigon (5. September 2008)

so gerade den EA-Store OB Key bekommen!


----------



## DeAm0n24 (5. September 2008)

Meiner is auch vor 5 Minuten eingetrudelt


----------



## Nulpin (5. September 2008)

DeAm0n24 schrieb:


> Meiner is auch vor 5 Minuten eingetrudelt



Meiner auch!!
Juhu und beginnen tut er auch wie alle anderen mit WARPBE!!!!


----------



## lambada (5. September 2008)

Betreff:  	 Willkommen bei der offenen Beta von Warhammer!


YES!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## letfreedomring (5. September 2008)

Juhuu, meiner auch^^


----------



## Mikron (5. September 2008)

Key Incoming :-)

und zusätzlich noch einen beim Buffed.de - Gewinnspiel bekommen lol


*freu*


----------



## XPray (5. September 2008)

Meine EA-Key ist auch vor paar min eingetrudelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich aber lustig finde das man über Fileplay den Client ziehen soll, haben es wohl doch nicht geschafft ihre eigenen Downloadserver auszurüsten.


> *Beta-Zugang*
> Um in die Schlacht zu ziehen, musst du dich zuerst bei [Fileplay] registrieren und den Beta-Client herunterladen. Danach gibst du den untenstehenden Beta-Code unter War-Europe.com ein und aktivierst damit dein Konto.



Aber dies gibt noch ne zusätzliche Bestätigung das Fileplay seriös ist und auch ihre Beta-Keys.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homelle (5. September 2008)

jo hab ihn gerade bekommen


----------



## syion (5. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Meine EA-Key ist auch vor paar min eingetrudelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm... komisch, man kann bei EA doch sogar auswählen das man 2 Jahre das Spiel saugen kann (gegen Aufpreis) anstatt... 6 Monate?...
Also zahlt man doch eigentlich für den Download


----------



## Exoceb (5. September 2008)

syion schrieb:


> Hm... komisch, man kann bei EA doch sogar auswählen das man 2 Jahre das Spiel saugen kann (gegen Aufpreis) anstatt... 6 Monate?...
> Also zahlt man doch eigentlich für den Download




Hab grad auch nen Key vom EA-Store bekommen ... allerdings hab ich da gar keine Bestellung mehr laufen ^^


----------



## XPray (5. September 2008)

syion schrieb:


> Hm... komisch, man kann bei EA doch sogar auswählen das man 2 Jahre das Spiel saugen kann (gegen Aufpreis) anstatt... 6 Monate?...
> Also zahlt man doch eigentlich für den Download




Ich denke der richtige Download von EA wird das Hauptspiel sein, also in der fertigen Ladenfassung und die dürfen sie halt noch nicht rausgeben, somit verweisen sie wohl für den Beta Client auf andere Seiten


----------



## Derigon (5. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Ich denke der richtige Download von EA wird das Hauptspiel sein, also in der fertigen Ladenfassung und die dürfen sie halt noch nicht rausgeben, somit verweisen sie wohl für den Beta Client auf andere Seiten


obwohl das auch irgendwie schwachsinnig ist, da der OB-Client im Grunde der "Goldstatus"-Client ist


----------



## Credo (5. September 2008)

Ich habe das Spiel 2 mal bestellt, aber nur einen Betakey bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab zwar genug Keys, aber trotzdem finde ich das nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Jehova (5. September 2008)

Auch grad erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RESTLESS- (6. September 2008)

Credo schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel 2 mal bestellt, aber nur einen Betakey bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habe auch 2 mal bestellt und nur einen erhalten -.-


----------



## Naggeroth (6. September 2008)

-RESTLESS- schrieb:


> Habe auch 2 mal bestellt und nur einen erhalten -.-



hab auch 2 bestellt und noch garnix erhalten ^^ evtl hab ich ja glück und bekomm 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (6. September 2008)

Und warum zum teufel hab ich keinen bekommen OO???? T.T ....

Wann ist eigendlich das beta key gewinnspiel vorbei? Oo


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

welches? das von war-welten? von buffed? von gamona? gibt so viele werd konkret xD
ich denk mal du meinst buffed
ZAM sagte, die 3600 restlichen keys wurden gestern abend (5. September) verschickt


----------



## Emokeksii (6. September 2008)

HippieO schrieb:


> welches? das von war-welten? von buffed? von gamona? gibt so viele werd konkret xD
> ich denk mal du meinst buffed
> ZAM sagte, die 3600 restlichen keys wurden gestern abend (5. September) verschickt



T.T ich könnt heulen...


----------



## shartas (6. September 2008)

ist schon vorbei hab grad geguggt und key erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (6. September 2008)

Hmm..... eigendlich hab ich meiner besten freundin versprochen das ich sorge das sie auch noch in die beta komm Oo...aber jetzt komm grad mal ich selber rein wenn ich glüch hab...echt schrecklich


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

ich hab noch... einen zum verschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (6. September 2008)

HippieO schrieb:


> ich hab noch... einen zum verschenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War das jetzt ne andeutung das ich mich dir vor die füße werfen soll * vor die füße knie und um den key anbettel* xD


----------



## shartas (6. September 2008)

me²


----------



## Emokeksii (6. September 2008)

T.T *mit der bedarfsflagge wink*


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

xD keine Andeutung
aber shartas²
hm...
und jetzt?


----------



## Emokeksii (6. September 2008)

Ich bin jetzt off xD also wer noch nen key zu viel hat meine beste freundin würde sich freuen nächtle und sow^^


----------



## Naggeroth (6. September 2008)

yeah geil gerade bekommen ^^ Naja Spamordner undso ... ^^ aber trtz 2 bestellt 1 key bekommen -.-


----------



## Macaveli (6. September 2008)

hallöle, imme die gleichen so spät noch am spammen ts ts ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (6. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> Die Keys werden am 6.9. per email verschickt
> Wurde auch schon in anderen Threads geschrieben
> 
> SuFu ftw
> ...



Richtig, Laut Kundendienst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derprimus (6. September 2008)

Hab mich für die Beta gemeldet, fürs gewinnspiel. weiss einer wann die gewinner bzw. die keys bekannt gegeben werden? bin WOW Spieler seit 4 Monaten und will bei nem mmo seit anfang dabei sein, ich bin extrem heiss auf warhammer. Mdg


----------



## Urando (6. September 2008)

Also solangsam bekomme ich Angst.. ^^

Habe im EA Store das Spiel bestellt mit Beta zugang und habe immer noch keine e-mail mit den codes bekommen, und morgen soll die beta ja schon anfangen :/


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (6. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Dieser Thread existierte schon bevor einige dieses Datum gepostet haben...nur halt nicht in diesen Thread
> 
> Nicht immer so voreilig urteilen
> 
> ...



Hab meinen Key in der Post...


----------



## t0rb4n (6. September 2008)

Key bekomm obwohl die Bestellung stoniert wurde thx EA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saarlodri (6. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Also solangsam bekomme ich Angst.. ^^
> 
> Habe im EA Store das Spiel bestellt mit Beta zugang und habe immer noch keine e-mail mit den codes bekommen, und morgen soll die beta ja schon anfangen :/




wenn du gmx email benutzt schau mal im spam ordner,da war meine drinne   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kloppe (6. September 2008)

so hab meinen key auch.
emokeksi, du spielst dunkelelf wa?!
vielleicht kannste mit ihr hier ne gilde gründen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh4Nd-KIa8k&...feature=related


----------



## Kikolool (6. September 2008)

Hab meinen auch im Spamordner gefunden T_T naja aber hatte eh noch nen anderen zur Sicherheit xD
Werde aber nie wieder im EA Store bestellen, das ist sicher!


----------



## m4ri (6. September 2008)

Hi,hat noch jemand nen Key?
Hab auch nur einen statt 2 bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Dad und ich wollen doch spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bb cu online


----------



## infi2 (6. September 2008)

hab das game 2mal bei ea store vorbestellt ,für mich u meine freundin
natürlich is nur ein key angekommen ..quasi habs nun den ganzen tag schreibarbeit um vielleicht den 2. zu bekommen 

graus


----------



## s0nx (6. September 2008)

habs auch vorbestellt am 2. doch bis jetzt keine mail mit key etc bekommen , auch nicht im spam ordner .. das nervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niklot (6. September 2008)

s0nx schrieb:


> habs auch vorbestellt am 2. doch bis jetzt keine mail mit key etc bekommen , auch nicht im spam ordner .. das nervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs auch am 2. oder 3. bestellt.. Bestätigung für die Bestellung kam gestern.

Wenn man die Bestellungsverfolgung vom EA Store macht dann steht dort : Artikel wurde versandt. 

Oder so ähnlich.

Naja hab zum Glück nen File-Planet Open Beta Key. Allerdings mache ich mir auch Sorgen um den richtigen Spielekey..

Grüße
Niklot


----------



## s0nx (6. September 2008)

ja da steht "bestellung abgeschickt" .. bestätigungs mail kam noch am 2. kurz nach der bestellung .. na ja ich hab zum glück auch woanders einen her .. aber trotzdem will ich den von ea noch haben ..


----------



## linlux (6. September 2008)

infi2 schrieb:


> hab das game 2mal bei ea store vorbestellt ,für mich u meine freundin
> natürlich is nur ein key angekommen ..quasi habs nun den ganzen tag schreibarbeit um vielleicht den 2. zu bekommen
> 
> graus



Hast du über einen kundenaccount bestellt??
Fals ja bekommst du auch nur einen Key, den die werden pro Kundenaccount vergeben und nicht pro bestelltes Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (6. September 2008)

Einfach Spamfilter abchecken.. =)


----------



## Valeskaa (6. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> Hast du über einen kundenaccount bestellt??
> Fals ja bekommst du auch nur einen Key, den die werden pro Kundenaccount vergeben und nicht pro bestelltes Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie bitte?? Warum das denn?? Aber für den Live-Start bekomm ich dann schon 2 Zugänge, oder? Habe ja auch schließlich 2 Mal bezahlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## infi2 (6. September 2008)

ja hab über ein kundenkonto ,da meine freundin nix paypal u so , dachte wäre einfacher ..
dann wars ja nen griff ins klo ...steht des denn irgendwo? weil hundert euro habs ja bezahlt ..quasi wie 2 andere personen auch ..wäre irgendwie gemein ne

haben extra 2 freunde für morgen eingeladen zum zoggn und nun darf ich entscheiden ob ich oder freundin mitspielt ...da macht die stimmungskurve doch nen bogen nach unten


----------



## Barischni (6. September 2008)

Mh irgendwie bin ich leicht nervös habe mir WAR am 28. beim EA Store vorbestellt und 15 min. später eine Bestätigung bekommen. Nun hieß es abwarten und Tee trinken doch heute müsste ich doch eigentlich den Beta Key bekommen ?oder eher eigentlich schon bekommen haben?
Geht es einigen von euch auch so?
Habt ihr auch noch keinen Key und habt beim EA Store bestellt?


----------



## Corellus (6. September 2008)

Ich hab am 29. bestellt und sofort bezahlt. 
Mein Key ist gestern 20Uhr angekommen.

MFG


----------



## wanxtaganxta (6. September 2008)

Hehe mir ist was lustiges passiert. Hab vor 5 Tagen oder so die Bestellung dort storniert weil ich bemerkt hab das einem die Beta Keys quasi hinterher geschmissen werden. Und da ich dann doch lieber ne Verpackung mein eigen nennen wollte hab ichs woanderns vorbestellt , nur das lustige ist das ich den Beta Key von EA trotzdem erhalten hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja hat jetzt nen Kumpel von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byrok (7. September 2008)

will ja net rumheulen, aber habt ihr schon ne mail bekommen?


----------



## s0nx (7. September 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> will ja net rumheulen, aber habt ihr schon ne mail bekommen?




nein leider immer noch nix .. was zwar nicht weiter schlimm ist da ich noch 2 andere keys habe .. aber so langsam mache ich mir dann doch sorgen ob ich überhaupt den key für die vollversion dann noch bekommen werde .. bzw damit ich früher starten kann


----------

